# Mozart's email address?



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm looking for Mozart's email, I'd like to ask him some questions.

I can't find it anywhere online?

Anyone has it?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try [email protected].


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Art Rock, are you sure that is Mozart's email? He just doesn't seem like a hotmail kinda guy....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You have to ask bellbottom if he can recall Mozart's e-mail from his mind's memories, although I'm afraid it will be his address from Byzantine era 800 A.D, the one where Salieri sent his invitations to practice piano scales in peasant's houses. It's possible that Mozart switched to better e-mail service since then.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Work: [email protected]
Lessons, comissions, etc: [email protected]
Press inquiries: [email protected]
Personal: [email protected]
Home: [email protected]


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Tried to find out, but he didn't answer my call.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> Tried to find out, but he didn't answer my call.


When he eventually realises that it's you he'll call ,never fear !


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

At least Wolfgang _has_ an email address. Have you ever tried getting a hold of Ludwig? Pretty much the only way to contact him is thunderously knocking on the door as if you were Fate itself.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Eschbeg said:


> At least Wolfgang _has_ an email address. Have you ever tried getting a hold of Ludwig? Pretty much the only way to contact him is thunderously knocking on the door as if you were Fate itself.


Ludwig used to be on Facebook, but he unfriended everyone and then angrily deleted his account.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Eschbeg said:


> At least Wolfgang _has_ an email address. Have you ever tried getting a hold of Ludwig? Pretty much the only way to contact him is thunderously knocking on the door as if you were Fate itself.


[email protected]

Also try [email protected]

__________________________


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Eschbeg said:


> At least Wolfgang _has_ an email address. Have you ever tried getting a hold of Ludwig? Pretty much the only way to contact him is thunderously knocking on the door as if you were Fate itself.


Fortunately, they're not all like that. Whenever I want to chat with Rossini, I just prepare some lavish dinner, open the window so the smell goes off and here he comes without invitation.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't phone to Ludwig. He wouldn't hear the phone ringing.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Try [email protected]


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Aramis said:


> Fortunately, they're not all like that. Whenever I want to chat with Rossini, I just prepare some lavish dinner, open the window so the smell goes off and here he comes without invitation.


In the case of Brahms, the smell of cigars has the same effect.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

worov said:


> Don't phone to Ludwig. He wouldn't hear the phone ringing.


I heard that he would cut the legs off the phone and place it on the ground so he could hear the vibrations whenever someone called.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

brianvds said:


> Ludwig used to be on Facebook, but he unfriended everyone and then angrily deleted his account.


No he just switched over to Conversation Book is how I heard it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

All the greats probably log on here once or twice a day, to see how their music's doing with posterity .


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> All the greats probably log on here once or twice a day, to see how their music's doing with posterity .


True enough. I think Schoenberg is quoted as having said, "I have created a TC poll that will insure the supremacy of German music for the next one hundred posts," or something like that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I though my TC name would have given me away. I am of course ARThur rubinSTEIN.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Aramis said:


> You have to ask bellbottom if he can recall Mozart's e-mail from his mind's memories, although I'm afraid it will be his address from Byzantine era 800 A.D, the one where Salieri sent his invitations to practice piano scales in peasant's houses. It's possible that Mozart switched to better e-mail service since then.


Bellbottom is who I rely on for important historical facts that schools fail to teach.
Did you know that 10th century Teutonic knights sailed from Gibraltar to Bombay via the Suez Canal?
Also...he has the best channel on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/user/phantom643231?feature=watch


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> Bellbottom is who I rely on for important historical facts that schools fail to teach.


The government is suppressing all of this information. It's great there are a few brave souls out there who can tell us the way things really were back when Mozart was a Byzantine...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> The government is suppressing all of this information. It's great there are a few brave souls out there who can tell us the way things really were back when Mozart was a Byzantine...


It was thought when Mozart was a Byzantine in Trebizond,
the sound of a clavicembalo had not yet been found.
'Twas the bottom of a Trebizondian bell ringing fact clear
told us in Trebizond, the sound of a clavicembalo _was_ there.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have Mozart's email address, but he's my friend in Facebook and he followed me in my Twitter account. We also instagrammed each other from time to time. Just an update, he's now writing the sequel for Leck mich im Arsch,(part II) in the key of C major.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

You can't send e e mail to George Wshington, because he's dead . But you can send e mail to Abraham
Lincoln, becuse he left his Gettysburg e mail address .


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it has the words Rock Me Amadeus in it. [email protected].


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

The email with an e-note.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> I don't have Mozart's email address, but he's my friend in Facebook and he followed me in my Twitter account. We also instagrammed each other from time to time. Just an update, he's now writing the sequel for Leck mich im Arsch,(part II) in the key of C major.


C Major, a wonderful choice of key which reflects the festivity of the occasion .


----------

